# Crouching Cleo, Hidden Cinderella



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Got a new little box and Cleo took possession right away. 












Cinderella is the ultimate ninja kitty - hidden face and no mask!












And why were they hiding out? The Ninja Sisters were about to go at it!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oh ...was there a cat fight brewing there? Naughty girls.

Cute pics


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Cinderella is the cutest ninja ever, and I love how Cleo took over the box. Bad girls who are fighting (wags finger at them).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that's the best picture of Cleo we've seen yet! She looks so regal and elegant in that box. A girl needs her box, don't you know.

And that Lippinzaner (sp?) Stallion picture of the twins .... funny!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your Cleo and My Tweezer look so much alike. I hope Cleo is not as full of mischief as Tweezy is!
Cinderella should not be hiding her beautiful eyes. She looks like she is pretty comfy, though. 
Those twins are always so funny! I love the lifted paws.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the poised paws! They're so cute when they circle each other, paws ready for whacking.... Sometimes Fern will put a paw on Fergie's head to hold her back and Fergie looks so funny trying to reach her sister with her slightly shorter legs.... :lol:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great pix!
CALI: You have insulted the honor of the rubber-mousie Ninja clan!
CHARLEE:In vain do you hide your saucer! 

CALI : Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!...

CHARLEE sst! behind you!
CALI :er ,HIya Mom!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Recently, Malibu and Shadow have become Chase & Wrestle Buddies. Shadow's main tactic is to run, run, run then flop on the floor so all four feet are presented. Mallie will sit, head tilted to the side, judging her chances of "going in!" or she'll circle, circle, circle, lunge! and will smother Shadow's head with her belly and bury her head in Shadows tummy while Shadow kicks and both try to bite each other's furry bellies. When one reaches their 'target' and scores a bite, they sort of spring apart...and begin again with a rousing chase through the house...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> I think that's the best picture of Cleo we've seen yet!


It just may be!  She's so camera shy, and it's hard to get decent pictures of black kitties.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I especially liked that picture of Cleo, because while I was looking at it, I glanced at MY cat food case box, and what did I see...










Literally. I took this as was I first reading this thread. (That was a few days ago. I got lazy about uploading.)

Wasn't it nice of the cat food manufacturers to make cat food cases the PERFECT size for a cat to sit in. (That's what Stormy thinks, anyway, and I can see Cleo agrees.)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so funny, Bethany!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Of course, I just know that if I *made* them a cat bed the size of one of those boxes... they would never, ever sit in it.

Maybe I if I knit a liner to put IN the box...?


----------



## adura (Aug 27, 2009)

this is the cutest thing ever! haha


----------

